# Clara Belle kidded!!



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh.. I didnt think i would be so excited over this.. These are the first live births I have seen!! MAN!! it was GROSS!! LOL
She gave us a girl and a boy 
I am sure I will get use to it

Introducing:










THis is the boy:










This is the girl:










They have AWESOME coloring!! I know we are going to be selling the male.. Will post later about that.. Gotta get back to check on them though.. This is exciting!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes you get very used to it the more you see it, but for me its always exciting. Wait til you need to assist someday. LOL. My daughter was meant to hold a goat down one time and she grossed out. 


Congrats on the kids... they are soo gorgeous.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful kids, congrats! I always find it funny the different things people think are gross. Like birth doesn't gross me out at all, I just think it's the most amazing thing... I've seen a person, goat, and sheep give birth... but earthworms, now that's gross!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats -- they are beautiful


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

:stars: congratulations :stars: 

It is kind of gross, but I love goat births. The rest of my family gets grossed out and can't believe that I will actually touch the kids when they are all slimy. Though most of them will come and watch. My mom always comes right before the kids are totally out, she doesn't enjoy watching births, even though she gave birth to nine of us! She claims thats different because she can't see that end of it which is true.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations, they are adorable. I just love the flash. Are they out of Maverick?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice!
beautiful focus on your camera too lol, what kind are you using?

congrats on the kids! and, you'll get used to the goat birthing thing


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! Yes these came from Maverick!! Now I have 2 beautiful boys that need good homes


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo hoo :stars: one of each!! And very flashy too!

You'll get used to the "gross" part of birth, when you realize that yours are the FIRST hands to touch a brand-spanking new life you tend to not see the messy part. And...a little tip, until you can stomach the miracle of birth a bit better, don't have a white doe deliver....the mess appears 10x worse! Even having a white kid born, the mess is even more visible.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two :kidred: :kidblue: is wonderful! :stars: :balloons: ENJOY! :dance:


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

liz said:


> Woo hoo :stars: one of each!! And very flashy too!
> 
> You'll get used to the "gross" part of birth, when you realize that yours are the FIRST hands to touch a brand-spanking new life you tend to not see the messy part. And...a little tip, until you can stomach the miracle of birth a bit better, don't have a white doe deliver....the mess appears 10x worse! Even having a white kid born, the mess is even more visible.


LOL.. You may be right there


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL... When my girls started giving me babies 8 years ago, I didn't think anything of the mess...couldn't really see it on dark gray agouti girls, then when I saw Angel born I was like "eewwww"...there were colors there that I never saw before. When Angel herself delivered, I finally got to really see the evidence of birth on my white girl..not for the squeemish!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

This is my first year too. I swear I'm turning grey. :greengrin: 

:stars: Congrats!!!!


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

She is an extremely grate mother!! I think this is her 3rd kidding. I would have to go back and check on it to be sure 
Thanks everyone!

Cant imagine having to disbud these poor things 
I just spent 131. at Hoeggars for everything...


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats! They look just like dad - he's a great, potent buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats...how cute... :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are gorgeous. It's true that if you keep doing it eventually you will have to help. There is lots of great info, with pictures, on the Fias Co Farm web pages about kidding.

Jan


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful. They look like calico kitties. I'd add one to my herd in a heart beat. I'm always looking for new patterns/colors.


----------

